# Server Absturz mit ispconfig-2



## Andre (1. Okt. 2011)

Hallo

nach einem Stromunterbruch konnte ich den Server nicht mehr Starten.
APT-GET Datei fehlen, somit kann ich nicht mehr mit der :81 zugreifen.

Jetzt hab ich neue Festplatten gekauft und ISPConfig-3 geladen.

Meine Frage: Wie kann ich die alten Server Daten auslesen.
Ich hab eine USB Doking Station für die Festplatten.
Ich habe aber fast nur Ordner die ich nicht lesen kann.

Eigentlich möchte ich nur die www und die MySql Daten.

gruss Andre


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2011)

Du kannst ans ich nur versuchen die alte Platte an den anzuschließen und dann die Daten zu kopieren. Wenn das nicht geht kommt es darauf an wie wichtig die Daten sind. Es gibt spezielle Datenrettungsfirmen, die sind aber meines Wissens nach sehr teuer. Du findest im Internet sicher auch diverse Anleitungen zur Reparatur mittels fsck, das kann aber auch leicht schief gehen, sollte man also am Besten nur auf einer Kopie der Festplattenpartition versuchen.


----------



## Andre (8. Okt. 2011)

ich habe folgende Meldung:

```
bash: apt-get command not found
bash: dircolors: command not found
bash: The: command not found
The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
apt-get install apt
```
aber mit apt-get install apt geht auch nichts da wir er noch coreutils.

Wie kann ich den start noch erzwingen.


----------



## Andre (8. Okt. 2011)

ich habe glaube ich habe den fehler gefunden:

in einer Datei:
/var/www/web3/web/?verzeichnis?/tmp

hat es eine überladung der sessionen.

mit welchem Befehl kann ich die tmp also alle sessionen löschen.

Gruss


----------



## Andre (9. Okt. 2011)

mit

rm -r /var/www/web3/web/?verzeichnis?/tmp
oder rm * -rf /var.....

bekomme ich cannot remove
bin aber im root

was gibt es noch zum löschen von unterdateien!


----------



## Andre (10. Okt. 2011)

Entlich läuft er wieder !!!

ich habe in das Verzeichnis gewechselt:

cd  /var/www/web3/web/?verzeichnis?/tmp

und dann mit rm -rf alle sessionen gelöscht.


----------

